# [gelöst] kernel update + fstab

## oliver2104

Hallo

möchte gern meinen Kernel auf die Version 2.6.34 updaten

und gleichzeitig den IDE bzw. ATA Support von 

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) --->

auf

  Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers --->

umstellen.

Habe aber Angst das mein System nicht mehr bootet

weil ich die /etc/fstab nicht richtig angepasst habe

braucht man wirklich nur /dev/hda1 auf /dev/sda1

oder z.b. /dev/hdb2 auf /dev/sdb2 umzuändern ?

Und was tun mit meiner CDROM /dev/hdc ändern auf /dev/sdc ?

die floppy disk auf /dev/fd0 kann so bleiben ?

HilfeLast edited by oliver2104 on Sun Dec 05, 2010 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frank_tireur

Hallo Oliver2104,

du kannst die Problematik mit hda und sda in der fstab umgehen, in dem statt /dev/sdaX einfach die UUID verwendest. Die UUID bekommst du mit dem Befehl blkid. Floppy bleibt /dev/fd0 und beim CDROM gibt es bei mir einen Symlink /dev/cdrom auf /dev/sr0, wobei der Symlink in der fstab steht. Du musst nur noch die /boot/grub.conf auf sdX umstellen. Wenn du eine SATA Platte schon im System hast, ist diese dann sda und die IDE0 ist dann /dev/sdb usw. Partitionsnummern bleiben die gleichen.

Ich hoffe das hilft die weiter.

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, /etc/fstab und den Parameter root=/dev/hdXY in /boot/grub/grub.conf entsprechend anpassen. Deine optischen Laufwerke findest du nach der Umstellung unter /dev/srX, also z.B. /dev/sr0 für das erste Laufwerk.

Falls du Suspend to Disk eingerichtet hast, musst du auch hierfür je nach Konfiguration:

entweder in /boot/grub/grub.conf den Kernelparameter resume=/dev/hdXY abändern, oder

die Option CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/hdXY" in deiner Kernelconfiguration (via menuconfig, xconfig...) ändern

Das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein. Für den Notfall am besten einen Backup-Kernel bereit halten.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Tips

Aber nach updaten auf Kernel Version 2.6.34 hab ich

keine GUI, weil emerge nvidia-drivers an libvdpau-0.4 gescheitert ist.

Ohne graphische Oberfläche möcht ich gar nicht weiter herumexperimentieren.

Das Problem mit x11-libs/libvdpau gehört sicher in einen anderen Thread,

würd mich aber über eine Lösung trotzdem freuen.

l.g. Oliver2104

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

habs jetzt geschafft auch die nvidia-drivers zu installieren.

(musste zuerst doxygen updaten, danach lief das Update

auf libvdpau-0.4 und emerge nvidia-drivers reibungslos ab)

habe zunächst vorsichtshalber im Kernel beide Optionen aktiviert

<*>ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) 

<*>Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers 

und die alte fstab ( mit hda, hdb usw) beibehalten.

Als nächstes würd ich gern eine neue fstab erstellen.

hab mich im /dev Verzeichnis umgesehen und noch keine

Verweise auf sda, sdb oder sr0 gefunden.

Denke solang diese Links noch nicht existieren machts auch keinen Sinn

die fstab zu ändern.

Frag mich jetzt wie die Umstellung stattfindet, und wann die neuen 

Links in /dev zur Verfügung stehen.

viele Grüße,

Oliver

----------

## 69719

Schau mal unter

```

/dev/disk/by-uuid/

```

oder mache es wie frank_tireur schon beschrieben hatte.

Anschließend

```

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)

```

im Kernel deaktivieren.

----------

## Josef.95

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> habe zunächst vorsichtshalber im Kernel beide Optionen aktiviert
> 
> <*>ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)
> 
> <*>Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers
> ...

  Die neuen /dev/sdx werden erst mit dem nutzen des neuen Treibers angelegt. Beides zusammen, also zb /dev/hdx und /dev/sdx wird es nicht geben! Also entweder oder., aber nicht beides..  :Wink: 

Die Umstellung bez. CDROM Laufwerke auf die neueren libata Treiber wurde hier auch schon mal ein wenig beschrieben.

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab meine /etc/fstab auf UUID umgestellt und das funktioniert einwandfrei.

dann hab ich einen Kernel ohne 

<> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) 

erstellt.

Hab aber keine Idee wie ich diesen Kernel booten kann

Verwende als Bootloader Lilo, installiert im MBR der ersten Platte

in meiner /etc/lilo.conf steht daher als erste Zeile

  boot=/dev/hda

für den neuen Kernel müsste da aber stehen:

  boot=/dev/sda

das lässt /sbin/lilo aber nicht zu, weil /dev/sda

zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht vorhanden ist.

das ist eine recht seltsame Situation.

wie kann ich da weiter kommen ?

grüße von oliver

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

hast du den nun auch unter

<*>Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers 

-->

einen passenden Controller-Treiber mit bereitgestellt?

Ansonsten poste doch bitte auch mal die 

```
# lspci
```

 Ausgabe, dann wird man eher was zu den benötigten Treibern sagen können.

----------

## Genone

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Hab aber keine Idee wie ich diesen Kernel booten kann
> 
> Verwende als Bootloader Lilo, installiert im MBR der ersten Platte
> 
> in meiner /etc/lilo.conf steht daher als erste Zeile
> ...

 

Lass es auf hda, lass lilo sich in den MBR installieren, boote den neuen Kernel, und dann ändere es auf sda in lilo.conf.

Die lilo.conf wid ja nur bei der Installation von lilo verwendet, die Werte werden bei der Installation von lilo quasi in den MBR geschrieben (nicht hda selber, sondern die entsprechende BIOS Adressierung).

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

super es hat funktioniert, der Controller-Treiber hat schon gepasst.

aber entscheidend war der Tip

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lass es auf hda, lass lilo sich in den MBR installieren, 
> 
> boote den neuen Kernel, und dann ändere es auf sda in lilo.conf.
> ...

 

möchte noch anmerken, dass für den ersten Boot auf die neuen Treiber,

in der /etc/lilo.conf der Parameter

```

boot=/dev/hda

```

so bleiben kann, aber das root Laufwerk schon in der Form /dev/sdx

in die /etc/lilo.conf, bei mir z.b

```

root=/dev/sdb1

```

eingetragen werden muß.

Danke an alle,

Oliver

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe meinen gentoo-source-2.6.31 Kernel mit 

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)

und

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers betrieben.

In der /etc/fstab ist alles mit /dev/sda1 usw.. eingetragen.

Beim Booten verwende ich die Option root=/dev/sda2 hat auch immer

funtioniert. Allerdings den 2.6.34 Kernel bekomme ich so nicht ans booten.

 --- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

[*]   Verbose ATA error reporting

[*]   ATA ACPI Support

[*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

< >   AHCI SATA support

< >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support

[*]   ATA SFF support 

<*>     ATI PATA support

Diese Sachen sind eingestellt muss ich da noch mehr haben?

Der Kernel findet /dev/sda2 beim booten nicht und bleibt den stehen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

@JoHo42

Beachte das sich vom 31er zum 34er Kernel grade in diesem Bereich viel geändert hat, sprich ein einfaches übernehmen der alten config wird hier nicht funktionieren.

So wie ich das sehe fehlt dir noch der eigentliche Controller Treiber.

Schau am besten im "lspci" was für ein Controller verwendet wird und setze dann den passenden Treiber.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef 95,

bei dem Treiber bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Das steht in meiner lspci:

SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

Kann allerdings den Treiber nicht wirklich finden.

Ist das nicht mein Treiber:

<*> ATI PATA support ?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

@JoHo42

Ups.. sorry, das du den

<*> ATI PATA support

schon gesetzt hast hatte hab ich doch glatt übersehen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Doch ich denke dieser ist für dein

IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

Es kommt nun drauf an an welchem Controller deine System Platte hängt, der

SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA 

Controller wird vermutlich vom

< > AHCI SATA support

unterstützt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef95,

genau das war es.

Jetzt läuft der Kernel.

Allerdings geht der jetzt ohne DMA, zumindestens das CDRom ist total langsam.

Was muss hierfür aktiviert werden?

Ich weiss das vor Jahren der hdparm überflüssig geworden ist, ich möchte diesen

auch nicht wieder benutzen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Jetzt läuft der Kernel.
> 
> Allerdings geht der jetzt ohne DMA, zumindestens das CDRom ist total langsam.
> 
> Was muss hierfür aktiviert werden?
> ...

  Hmm, ungewöhnlich...

Nach einem Treiber Wechsel ist es eventuell ratsam mal die

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

zu löschen. Diese wird dann bei einem reboot passend für den neuen Treiber wieder von udev neu angelegt.

Mach das bitte mal, und wenn es dann immer noch DMA Probleme gibt dann stelle bitte mal ein "dmesg" , am besten via paste Service zur verfügung.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef95,

also ich bin jetzt mal weiter auf der suche nach dem Problem gegangen.

Die Festplatte oder DMA ist nicht das Problem, es liegt an der Grafikkarte.

Alle Filme/Videos ruckeln laufen im Vollbildmodus langsam.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, waren die falschen Grafiktreiber.

Keine Ahnung was da los ist.

Noch ein anders Problem:

Beim start meckert der Kernel noch bei der realtime Clock.

Hier will der irgendwas mit debug Modus um diese zu setzen.

Das System will irgendwie zugriff auf diese Uhr.

Gruss Joerg

----------

